# My dog and My sisters dog Playing!



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I took a picture of my dog and my sisters dog playing...

Mine is the sheltie and The Beagle Puppy is my sisters...

http://s17.photobucket.com/albums/b93/microburst/?action=view&current=MollyandMissi003.flv


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

awwwwwwwwww


----------

